# Statutory Declaration format for name of the company changed.



## vin_java (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi, 
I have applied for ACS on 28th Feb as Software Test engineer. My company name was Kanbay when i joined in March 2006 but in October 2006 it has been acquired by Capgemini. 
So the problem is offer letter i have is of Kanbay and reference letter which i got from the company and i submitted is of Capgemini (which is of same company (Kanbay previous name)

They have responded saying they need statutory declaration mentioning duties or roles which i have performed and also the emplomeny situation.

Could anyone please mail me or give me some idea on how should i draft the statutaory declaration.

Kindly respond asap.

Regards,
Vinay Dave


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Vinay Dave,

If you do a search for statutory declaration (using the search facility) there is a post with examples. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## vin_java (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks Karen. 


kaz101 said:


> Hi Vinay Dave,
> 
> If you do a search for statutory declaration (using the search facility) there is a post with examples.
> 
> ...


----------

